# Jeffrey Friedl's plug in and Picasa 3



## KAO (Jun 2, 2009)

What is the difference when using Jeffrey Friedl Plug in to upload to Picasa and Export Jpeg from LR then upload from there. The later is seem faster and album in Picasa have no differences> Please explain. Much appreciated from experience users. Thanks


----------



## breyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum KAO.

With Jeffrey's Plugin:
Step 1: Export

With Lightroom's Export Feature:
Step 1: Export
Step 2: Upload to Picasa

The advantage of Jeffrey's plugins (for Picasa, Lightroom, Facebook, etc.) is that Lightroom will automatically upload it for you. Without it, you have to export to your hard drive and then upload it manually.

Is the plugin uploading working properly for you? Why does doing the uploading yourself go faster?


----------



## KAO (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for reply. I got it now. Both way worked but upload manually faster in my system. Perhaps when I upload from plug in I chose to save to another specific folder.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 3, 2009)

KAO;4589' said:
			
		

> Thanks for reply. I got it now. Both way worked but upload manually faster in my system. Perhaps when I upload from plug in I chose to save to another specific folder.



Kao, I use the same method as you as the rendering of raw in LR is too slow and Picasa drops out frequently, maybe it is the ftp in LR though.
Jpegs exported and then imported and uploaded works much better. I find if I use the Picasa uploader I can't easily get the file names showing which the LR plug-in does perfectly.
I have had a few conversations with Jeffrey about this but no result has come through yet.


----------

